# ebay advice?



## deepends (Feb 11, 2008)

I am currently looking at bidding on a lens on ebay. I would really like to buy this lens, but there are a few things that make me hesitant.

First, the seller has no feedback whatsoever. I usually only buy from people with a ton of positive feedback, but I've never had a situation where I wanted to buy from someone with no feedback.

Second, the seller lists almost no information about the lens. He lists the focal length, the fact that it's a series 1, and that's about it. I know it is the third version of this lens, so I can deduce that it's aperture and the filter thread size, but I want to know if I should be hesitant because the owner appears to know so little about the lens.

The biggest thing that makes me really want to believe this guy is the fact that he had an earlier posting for a camera with two other lenses that go with this lens. It has occured to me that he might have just found his old camera and had no more use for it, so decided to make an account on ebay and sell everything. What is the likelihood of this happening?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer!


----------



## alexkerhead (Feb 11, 2008)

Wait for something with better vibes to come up.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you post the link?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 11, 2008)

deepends said:


> I am currently looking at bidding on a lens on ebay. I would really like to buy this lens, but there are a few things that make me hesitant.
> 
> First, the seller has no feedback whatsoever. I usually only buy from people with a ton of positive feedback, but I've never had a situation where I wanted to buy from someone with no feedback.
> 
> ...


 
First of all, welcome to TPF. And don't forget to introduce yourself in the proper thread. 

It sounds like a Vivitar Series 1 lens to me. Am I wrong? If that's the case and you have neg. vibes, I'd look somewhere else, just like the poster above said. There's plenty of those around.


----------



## leila (Feb 11, 2008)

My bf is a seller on ebay and said you can get your money back if you pay with PayPal and it turns out bad.  He said PayPal always takes the consumers side and refunds the $ back.  I would do it.


----------



## deepends (Feb 12, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> It sounds like a Vivitar Series 1 lens to me. Am I wrong? If that's the case and you have neg. vibes, I'd look somewhere else, just like the poster above said. There's plenty of those around.


 
Yes it is. I already own a Series 1 28-90mm f/2.8-3.5 lens...but I really want this 70-210 that is posted.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I see it on eBay. The seller claims to be in _"very good condition, well looked after"._

That to me means it's not mint, shows some signs of use but is a good user lens. Why don 't you simply contact the seller and ask questions about the lens. See waht happens.


----------



## deepends (Feb 12, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Well, I see it on eBay. The seller claims to be in _"very good condition, well looked after"._
> 
> That to me means it's not mint, shows some signs of use but is a good user lens. Why don 't you simply contact the seller and ask questions about the lens. See waht happens.


 
The problem is the time of the end of the auction...it ends at 4 (my time) tomorrow and I have school and such.

PS. which topic to I post under to introduce myself?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I took the liberty of asking the seller if the lens is in good condition. Here is what the reply looks like:

_The glass and lens itself are very clean, no scratches etc._


----------



## Alpha (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't buy it. I own one. It's a crappy lens.


----------



## jols (Feb 12, 2008)

MaxBloom said:


> Don't buy it. I own one. It's a crappy lens.


 

if its crap maybe you should send it to the person who wants it if they will pay the postage, then everyones a winner you get rid of a crap lens and they get the lens they want:lmao:


----------

